# Homemade Testing Tank for Outboard?



## tonynoriega (Apr 7, 2014)

Any good ideas on a self made testing tank for an older outboard?

1955 7.5 hp Evinrude...

I just want to hook up my fuel tank to properly ensure I have restored and repaired it properly.

Someone said a garbage can?

That just doesnt seem secure to me...

I could hook it up to the transom and properly mount it...


Would a 10 gallon bucket be sufficient?


----------



## rscottp (Apr 7, 2014)

buy the earmuffs for $5.


----------



## bulrid8 (Apr 7, 2014)

Earmuffs don't work on old rudes. Find old 55 gallon drum. Mount motor to drum and fill water to level you need. Weight of water will keep drum stable.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347845#p347845 said:


> bulrid8 » 07 Apr 2014, 18:39[/url]"]Earmuffs don't work on old rudes. Find old 55 gallon drum. Mount motor to drum and fill water to level you need. Weight of water will keep drum stable.


Didn't know that! Ignore my previous comment!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 7, 2014)

10 gal might work if it's only at idle. If you've got a crop duster service local to you, you can probably go to them and get a free plastic 33 or 55 gal barrel. They are usually happy to give them away to get rid of them. Then put your motor on a motor stand or the back of your boat. Use a jigsaw to cut enough of the top of the barrel away to allow the foot to fit inside the barrel. Fill the barrel and you're ready to test run.


----------



## waterman (Apr 7, 2014)

What about an IBC tote? Could cut the top out and mount a 2x to one side of it to the cage. 

It could double as a red neck hot tub.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the red neck hot tub idea , always thinking ! If youput it on the boat you can put the barrel or Trash can where the lower unit is in the water so the pump can get water ,should be good . I'd feel better doing that than clamping it to the barrel . Wouldn't run it to long without a hose in it supplying fresh water, they like cool water . it doesn't take long to heat up a barrel of water with bunch of exhaust running in it ... .... Now if you run real 100% gas and klotz it gives the tank a wonderful aroma as well ,
And it may put a new patina on the skin ,in a hot tub setting !


----------



## JMichael (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347913#p347913 said:


> flatboat » Today, 04:33[/url]"]Wouldn't run it to long without a hose in it supplying fresh water, they like cool water . it doesn't take long to heat up a barrel of water with bunch of exhaust running in it ... ....


I've been using barrels to run my outboards in for years and have yet to see one get the water even lukewarm inside the barrel. It takes a lot of heat to raise the temperature of 35-40 gallons of water. The only reason I've ever added more water after I start is because I've put them in gear and revved the motor which sloshed a lot of the water out of the barrel. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 8, 2014)

55 gal drum works perfect


----------



## fireman070472 (Apr 8, 2014)

I use a 65 gal toter, motor clamps right on. I also cut a u out of the lid, really helps with water splashing out. I still need to a drain valve at the bottom though.


----------



## ohioflyfisher (Apr 8, 2014)

I have ran my 25 horse in a 30 gallon plastic garbage can. If you do more than idle in gear the water will fly out.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 9, 2014)

plastic trash can. just dont rev it up too much if you use a small one. i had an old eska 5hp that ate the trash can when i revved it up........ flipped it over, split and water all over the garage!


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 9, 2014)

If you use a plastic drum, get a blue or black one. UV rays are easier on it. I have seen the 'white almost clear' ones split and some shatter from exposure to the sun. This comes from life's experience.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know what it is but it seems to me that when I post a comment the whole conversation come to a screeching halt. Any comments?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## tonynoriega (Apr 9, 2014)

@BrazosDon...

I am getting a blue drum...not white as you mention.

Now drink a beer and quit'cha'bitchn.

:LOL2:


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 10, 2014)

Good! You talked me right into it. Thanks


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 10, 2014)

I use a molasses container for cows to run my '75 15r75c rude


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 11, 2014)

I used a trash can yesterday to run my 9.9 Tomos.
One of those thigh high plastic kitchen cans.


----------



## seahorsedad (May 30, 2022)

rscottp said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347845#p347845 said:
> 
> 
> > bulrid8 » 07 Apr 2014, 18:39[/url]"]Earmuffs don't work on old rudes. Find old 55 gallon drum. Mount motor to drum and fill water to level you need. Weight of water will keep drum stable.
> ...


 I can vouch for that.'83 4.5hp E'Rude didn't work. Just the way the intake is designed, it's not flat, water at the muffs leaked out top and bottom.


----------



## MrGiggles (May 30, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but a steel 55 gallon drum is the best I've found. Not a huge footprint when not in use.

It's plenty stable when full to hang up to a 25hp outboard on, and I have a section cut out of mine so I can also use it on motors that are mounted to a boat.

There are some older Mercs and OMCs that will not work with any kind of muffs.


----------



## Tin Man (May 31, 2022)

I built a test tank using a 55 gallon blue plastic drum that was food grade 
I used these fittings:

Rainpal BBF020 Bulk head tank fittings (2) that has a flange and nut (fill hose attaches here).....Amazon
Water hose bib with male end...will thread into inner bulk head fitting (serves as a water drain and control valve..constant cool water entering)
Water hose coupler that connects water hose to bulk head fitting fitting (since both ends are male).

Works like a charm!
It will not support and engine but fits under your typical rolling motor stand.
Hope this helps.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 1, 2022)

Gave up the ears many years ago and use a cut down garbage can for my outboards and I/O. For the jet, had to use a big oval storage container. In reverse, the hose was able to keep up with the water sloshing out. That was kinda of a PITA, so bought te hose attachment for the jet foot.


----------



## Ronbedard57 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi,
Many car wash places have empty detergent barrels that are very sturdy and they'll usually give them away.. They're smaller than 55gl. so they're easy to set up at the transom and fill in place.


----------

